# how can i change the egr valve?? (96 sentra)



## morethanasentra (Apr 16, 2005)

im not really a nissan person (but i had a 300zx for a while!) but i need to change my sisters egr valve on her '96 sentra (so she can get her car smogged) can anyone point me in the right direction......pics would be a great help! thanks--steve


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

morethanasentra said:


> im not really a nissan person (but i had a 300zx for a while!) but i need to change my sisters egr valve on her '96 sentra (so she can get her car smogged) can anyone point me in the right direction......pics would be a great help! thanks--steve




look for the tube coming out of the header follow that tube from end to beginning which is the egr valve, just disconnect the hoses and take the bolts out which is i believe is 12mm and get a open end wrench to take the tubes off


----------



## morethanasentra (Apr 16, 2005)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> look for the tube coming out of the header follow that tube from end to beginning which is the egr valve, just disconnect the hoses and take the bolts out which is i believe is 12mm and get a open end wrench to take the tubes off


 thanks for helpin!!! i understand how you say to do the removal....but do you(or anyone) think you can tell me the process of doing this??(i.e. do i have to remove anyother parts before getting to the egr? anything else i should change?) thanks


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

morethanasentra said:


> thanks for helpin!!! i understand how you say to do the removal....but do you(or anyone) think you can tell me the process of doing this??(i.e. do i have to remove anyother parts before getting to the egr? anything else i should change?) thanks


ok the best way to do it is by removing the intake cause its located just underneath start by taking that off then go ahead and loosen the tubes the one from the manifold and theres a smaller tube to the right side dont take them completely out just loosen all the way, then remove the rubber hoses connected to the egr valve, i would replace them they prone to dry rot after a couple of years, then from there loosen the to nuts that keep it in place with a ratchet and pull her off.


Is she needing a new 1 or is she throwing the egr code cause most of the time if you clean it with a pipe clean brush and replace the hose it will fix the problem


----------



## morethanasentra (Apr 16, 2005)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> ok the best way to do it is by removing the intake cause its located just underneath start by taking that off then go ahead and loosen the tubes the one from the manifold and theres a smaller tube to the right side dont take them completely out just loosen all the way, then remove the rubber hoses connected to the egr valve, i would replace them they prone to dry rot after a couple of years, then from there loosen the to nuts that keep it in place with a ratchet and pull her off.
> 
> 
> Is she needing a new 1 or is she throwing the egr code cause most of the time if you clean it with a pipe clean brush and replace the hose it will fix the problem


thanks so much! but she is throwing the egr code, im going to try to clean it 1st(and hose's around it) and hope the code go's away, i just wanna know how to do it(just in case) would you happen to have a pic? (i've been lookin through the manual in the stick post but the pics suck)


----------



## morethanasentra (Apr 16, 2005)

anyone have pics? i already searched the archives


----------



## morethanasentra (Apr 16, 2005)

anybody got pics of the egr??


----------



## tryus (Nov 22, 2004)

what do we have to clean with the brush? the tube or te egr or both??? and does it has many part when we disasemble the egr ??? thank a lot


----------



## DreSEL (Aug 28, 2003)

morethanasentra said:


> im not really a nissan person (but i had a 300zx for a while!) but i need to change my sisters egr valve on her '96 sentra (so she can get her car smogged) can anyone point me in the right direction......pics would be a great help! thanks--steve


I found this in se-r.net. It's for the 2.0 motor but it sould help. Is the car having idle and driveability issues? 'Cause when the EGR valve gets clugged you will have idel problems.

_If your EGR valve (left-most disk shaped object behind valve cover) is disconnected, hook it back up. Reach up under the EGR valve and touch the diaphragm while the engine is fully warmed and running. Lightly rev the engine between 2000 and 3000 rpm. If the EGR diaphragm flutters or moves erratically instead of opening and closing smoothly then I've got your solution.

Remove both vacuum hoses from BPT (right-most disk shaped object behind valve cover). Remove the two philips screws on its top. Push the BPT back toward the firewall. You should see a rubber hose running between the bottom of the BPT and a metal tube. Remove the BPT and rubber hose from the metal tube and set them aside.

This metal tube is connected to the EGR passage and, ultimately, to the exhaust manifold. Exhaust manifold pressure, via this metal tube, operat es the BPT valve which regulates the vacuum to, and the opening of, the EGR valve. The less exhaust manifold pressure - the more the BPT valve opens - the more the EGR valve opens. The more exhaust manifold pressure - the less the BPT valve opens - the less the EGR valve opens. Carbon may block this metal tube which causes the BPT to not operate properly (if at all) which causes the EGR valve to operate uncontrollably.

I waited until the car was cold, then I sprayed about a half can of carb and choke cleaner into the metal tube to soften up the blockage. I used a stiff piece of wire (a long chunk of 8 or 10 gauge wire left over from the big car stereo install will do) to ream out the tube. Please note: DO THIS WHEN THE CAR IS COLD!! Carb cleaner and a hot exhaust don't mix well.

Wait about 10 minutes for the chemicals to evaporate. Start the car and hold your finger in front of the metal tube. You should feel a steady stream of exhaust coming from it. If not, try cleaning it again.

While you're waiting for the chemicals to evaporate, now would be a good time to remove your EGR valve and clean the carbon deposits from the plunger and seat. I find that the carbon build up eventually gets bad enough to hold the EGR valve slightly open. This changes your base idle speed (TPS disconnected) and can also cause a rough and wandering idle. And GUESS WHAT!!?? If the build-up gets bad enough it can cause your SR20DE equipped ride to stall when you push in the clutch!!

Reassemble the system, hook your EGR valve back up and take your SR20DE out for a ride. You should find that the problem is gone and your local smog police will give you an award for being a law-abiding smog free citizen once more.

I make checking the metal tube and cleaning the EGR valve a part of every tune-up and/or oil change._


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

tryus said:


> what do we have to clean with the brush? the tube or te egr or both??? and does it has many part when we disasemble the egr ??? thank a lot


mostly just the egr valve itself do to large amounts of carbon build up, the only pipe i was able to get off when i did it was the piece to the headers do to the little 1 was a pita to get to, but cleaning it and getting new hoses meaning all the vaccume lines to the valve should help, i know a lot of people have done this i myself included which made the code go away


----------



## tryus (Nov 22, 2004)

im just clean my egr valve and my hose and i clear the code wahoo !!! thanks a lot


----------

